#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  MPCT Gwalior 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Campus Facilities - Discussion

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Maharana Pratap College of Technology, Gwalior, a premier Institute of the region established in 1996 was founded by Pratap Vahini Samaj Kalyan Sansthan. All the Courses are approved by AICTE, New Delhi, and Govt. of M.P. Bhopal and is affiliated to Rajiv Gandhi Prpudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya, (University of Technology of M. P.), Bhopal.

In a span of fifteen years the Institute has developed to a premier Engineering College of the region. The institute is having on an average 50-60% merit positions in all branches in the university examination every year. It draws its strength from its up to date facilities and highly qualified faculty. The MPCT students placed in India and abroad speak for its quality education.

*Branches & Intake :
*

B.E. Mechanical Engg.
90

B.E. Electronics & Communication Engg.
120

B.E. Computer Science & Engg.
90

B.E. Electrical Engg.
60

B.E. Information Technology
60

B.E. Civil Engg.
60




*Campus Facilities*


*Library
*
The college has central library besides departmental library facilities available in all departments. The central library has a purposeful collection of books Engg., computer Application, Science & Humanities. National and International journals, magazines and newspapers numbering more than 20 are subscribed by the library.

The staff and the students are entitled to make use of the library facility on taking library membership. In addition to text books, the library also offers the facility of reference book and book bank. Library has a reading room with modern seating arrangement. 

*Hostel*

The College has well furnished separate hostels for boys and girls within the campus. The accommodation in boys and girls hostels is 120 and 60 respectively. Hostels provide the facilities of 24-hour running mess, indoor and outdoor games, medical treatment, telephone, and round the clock access to Internet. 

*Canteen*

The college has Canteen amidst beautiful lawns. The products supplied by the canteen are hygienic and controlled in prices. Their quality of products is periodically examined.

*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities MITM Gwalior 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities ITM Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placement, Campus Facilities IITM Sonepat 2012 Admissions, Branches, Campus Facilities Discussion

----------

